# DFW meet, finally!



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

Who all wants to meet up in the dfw area soon, like this weekend?

Edit: Looks like itll be on sunday.
New edit its later on, who knows but probably in a month-ish so throw some speakers in quick!


----------



## CodeMan (Oct 31, 2007)

Damn, that is soon. Saturday is no good for me unless it's at night. Sunday I could probably sneak away during the day for a bit.


----------



## matjam68 (Mar 16, 2010)

CodeMan said:


> Damn, that is soon. Saturday is no good for me unless it's at night. Sunday I could probably sneak away during the day for a bit.


You muthas don't mess around... Haha. I'm down for a meet, but I gotta paint this weekend.


----------



## redline05 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm free sunday all day. Not much to show in my truck, but should be upgrading to some Image Dynamics HCLD's and TRU Billets over the summer.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I might be free this Sunday, nothing much goining on in the car though. FYI you should give a bit more notice LOL


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

azngotskills said:


> I might be free this Sunday, nothing much goining on in the car though. FYI you should give a bit more notice LOL


Should we make it the weekend after this one? How many members on here are in the dfw area?


----------



## CodeMan (Oct 31, 2007)

matjam68 said:


> You muthas don't mess around... Haha. I'm down for a meet, but I gotta paint this weekend.


Between the girlfriend and I we have three kids. If I go to this it means I stick her with all of them. Priorities man, priorities.

But yeah, more time to get people together would be nice.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, I think throwing it together this quick would kill the guest list. Maybe plan about two weeks out? That usually helps a bit. That way the word gets out and people can put it on their schedules.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

ItalynStylion said:


> Yeah, I think throwing it together this quick would kill the guest list. Maybe plan about two weeks out? That usually helps a bit. That way the word gets out and people can put it on their schedules.


Works for me


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

How about a month from now?

That'll give everyone both a heads up and some time to get at least a semblance of a system in.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

If you make it next weekend, I'll make the drive up...


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Well is someone going to host or are we going to meet up someplace public. If someone will host it's up to them to decide what date works best. If we meet up publicly we can probably tag a poll to this thread and take a vote when.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

I am down for most Sundays, but the next two weekends are out - family obligations.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Sunday's are best for me as well.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Ok, Sunday April 11th.....all in favor say I


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I.i.


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

:thinking2:


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm planning to be in Dallas next weekend anyway. That would be a good time for me.


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

keep me updated, were is the meet gonna happen at?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm headed the opposite direction on the 16th so count me out. Foosman said he'd see about hosting one once he got the Foxbody redone and the tow rig up to par sonically. 

But I'm in agreement on giving everyone time to plan and tie up loose ends on their home life and system. A couple months notice is preferable.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

anyone wanna pay my airfare? LOL!
j/k, j/k. 


Wish I lived near you guys. Sounds like ya'll fellers always have a great time!


----------



## AudioAmbiance (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm planning a new build as well and I've been kicking around dates to propose a meet as well. I live in Fort Worth, and I'd be happy host a meet at my place. You'll have to forgive my humble living quarters; I can only offer billiards, ping-pong, 100 yard shots to the pin from my backyard, and a grill. Yeah, being a bachelor really sucks these days.

In all serious humbleness, I've been very blessed and I'm more than happy to extend a warm welcome to anyone willing to drive and demo their system. Right across the street is a huge parking lot with Starbucks, grocery store and restaurant. Tons of space for cars to gather without disrupting neighbors. 

As I said, I'm trying to build a new system as well so I'd like to hear as much as possible. Right now I have an Arc Audio 4200SE with the balanced line driver hooked up at home until I get everything together. We can play with that. My home speakers are Seas W18EX with Hiq tweets. I've some focal stuff sitting around we can play with too.

Let's firm up a date and I'm good. Personally, I'd like to hear the Usher stuff, some Seas Lotus, NX and Scan tweets among what's been mentioned already.


----------



## matjam68 (Mar 16, 2010)

AudioAmbiance said:


> I'm planning a new build as well and I've been kicking around dates to propose a meet as well. I live in Fort Worth, and I'd be happy host a meet at my place. You'll have to forgive my humble living quarters; I can only offer billiards, ping-pong, 100 yard shots to the pin from my backyard, and a grill. Yeah, being a bachelor really sucks these days.
> 
> In all serious humbleness, I've been very blessed and I'm more than happy to extend a warm welcome to anyone willing to drive and demo their system. Right across the street is a huge parking lot with Starbucks, grocery store and restaurant. Tons of space for cars to gather without disrupting neighbors.
> 
> ...



+1 

This sounds good to me, and Fort Worth is close to Arlington.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

I am south of the Ft worth side of the metro-mess, so I am down too. Thanks for the offer, AudioAmbiance.


----------



## SoundCreations - Autofest (Sep 4, 2009)

I wanted to send out an invite to your guys & gals from DFW. We are having a Locals Night here at my Store in Durant Oklahoma on March 27th(next Saturday). About a hour and a half north of Dallas. We will have our term lab and RTA out, and having a good time in Preparation for our series of shows coming up. Love all from the DIY to feel welcome. It will be at Sound Creations-201 N 1st Ave, In Durant. 580-925-2255


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

AudioAmbiance said:


> I'm planning a new build as well and I've been kicking around dates to propose a meet as well. I live in Fort Worth, and I'd be happy host a meet at my place. You'll have to forgive my humble living quarters; I can only offer billiards, ping-pong, 100 yard shots to the pin from my backyard, and a grill. Yeah, being a bachelor really sucks these days.
> 
> In all serious humbleness, I've been very blessed and I'm more than happy to extend a warm welcome to anyone willing to drive and demo their system. Right across the street is a huge parking lot with Starbucks, grocery store and restaurant. Tons of space for cars to gather without disrupting neighbors.
> 
> ...


That would be great. I have some Usher 701's that I could bring. They really are something special. Need to rebuild the cabinets though.

I'll be going on vacation the second week of April and even though I'll be headed to Alabama the end of that week and be fishing several of those days close to home that week (between the truck and 200hp on the boat I'll be burning some gas) I'll try to make this one.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Audio Ambiance, thanks for the offer. That sounds like a winner in my book. Especially since there is some public parking relatively close by. I wonder if we could even mark off some spots with cones or whatever to ensure everyone gets to part close.

Where about are you in fort worth? Is this your store front?


----------



## lancewhitefield (Sep 29, 2009)

Sounds great to me I would like to met some of you guys from the forum and being some what of a newb to car audio see what pointers I can pick up. Let me know if I can help out with anything.


----------



## redline05 (Mar 20, 2009)

100% in for a Sunday.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

It'd be nice to do something outside of work for once in a long while.
And right now I am cursing my system since one of my tweeters imploded and I haven't had time to do anything about it. This weekend is out, I don't want to be roaming around in 40-degree temps and 30mph wind.

But some other weekend...


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

AudioAmbiance said:


> I'm planning a new build as well and I've been kicking around dates to propose a meet as well. I live in Fort Worth, and I'd be happy host a meet at my place. You'll have to forgive my humble living quarters; I can only offer billiards, ping-pong, 100 yard shots to the pin from my backyard, and a grill. Yeah, being a bachelor really sucks these days.
> 
> In all serious humbleness, I've been very blessed and I'm more than happy to extend a warm welcome to anyone willing to drive and demo their system. Right across the street is a huge parking lot with Starbucks, grocery store and restaurant. Tons of space for cars to gather without disrupting neighbors.
> 
> ...



I hope to have mine up and running by then. I have Usher 8945Ps and Hertz Space1 tweeters. 
Thanks for offering up your place!


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Ok, Sunday April 11th.....all in favor say I


That should work out for me. 

I'm an "i"


----------



## lancewhitefield (Sep 29, 2009)

Is it going to be 04/011 or when?


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

lancewhitefield said:


> Is it going to be 04/011 or when?


It looks like it will be


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

4/11 sounds good to me. Please keep us posted on the address and time.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

whats the 411 on 4/11?!


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

jonnyanalog said:


> whats the 411 on 4/11?!


Good stuff!


----------



## AudioAmbiance (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm good with April 11th if that's the consensus. Does that give sufficient time for those really interested? Hillbilly, would that work for you? We'll have to keep an eye on weather as well. 

The parking lot is on the Southwest corner of Beach and Western Center, north of 820, east of I-35. It's a huge lot so there shouldn't be any concern about parking together. My place is located behind the Albertsons about 400 yards away. Running back and forth is not a big deal. No, this isn't a storefront for my biz.

Event details - I'm not really sure how much time we would be actually at the house and how much we would be in the parking lot. There are plenty of fast food places there, a mexican food restaurant, or we can grill burgers here. 

If we grill, I can provide everything, but would ask for you to bring your favorite beverage of choice. It'd be interesting to see what kinds of beer people like and what kind of mix we end up with. I'm open to whatever. Let me know what you think.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL, my stomping grounds, that is about 3 miles from my home.




AudioAmbiance said:


> I'm good with April 11th if that's the consensus. Does that give sufficient time for those really interested? Hillbilly, would that work for you? We'll have to keep an eye on weather as well.
> 
> The parking lot is on the Southwest corner of Beach and Western Center, north of 820, east of I-35. It's a huge lot so there shouldn't be any concern about parking together. My place is located behind the Albertsons about 400 yards away. Running back and forth is not a big deal. No, this isn't a storefront for my biz.
> 
> ...


----------



## CodeMan (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll do my absolute best to make the 11th. My situation is weird with kids and my live-in girlfriend's work schedule, but it's far enough out that I should be able to make something happen. 

So, in short... I


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

CodeMan said:


> I'll do my absolute best to make the 11th. My situation is weird with kids and my live-in girlfriend's work schedule, but it's far enough out that I should be able to make something happen.
> 
> So, in short... I


Post 214 for you was in this thread.


----------



## CodeMan (Oct 31, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> Post 214 for you was in this thread.


Well isn't that just the ****. I didn't even catch that. I'm a "972" but I'll still take it.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

That parking lot is quite tollerant for meets and stuff. It's a street racing hang out/meet up parkinglot at night so if our meet lasts a long time we'll see the ricers start rolling in. I've heard there have been some much nicer cars come out recently though.

I think it's a good spot to do a meet. I wonder if they would mind of someone brought a portable grill and we cooked out there? Better yet, who would we talk to to get permission?


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey sqoverspl thanks for the thread invite  Cout me in. I missed out on the Deep South GTG in Monroe but this one shouldn't be an issue. Don't have a system installed right now to show... just a few small upgrades till all my stuff comes in.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm luke warm about this right now. Would have to make it a day trip for sure. All depends on how my finances are at the time.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'm luke warm about this right now. Would have to make it a day trip for sure. All depends on how my finances are at the time.


If you make the trip Chris your lunch is on me!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll do my best to make this one as well. I can show off the Magnum's new shoes! LOL


----------



## Devourment (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd like to make this too. Sounds like lots of fun.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> If you make the trip Chris your lunch is on me!


Steven I REALLY want to make this one to show off H-Audio to the DFW crew and I miss you guys...really I do. I'll be on vacation that week but will already be going to Erins on the 17th. Then I need to pump a couple hundred bucks into the city of Conway, AR for going with the flow of traffic in the fast lane while pulling a trailer (trooper thought the long carwash brush laying on the back seat was a really big gun...understandable cuz I was decked out in camo...and got the full package with a field sobriety test and all)I'm currently waiting on insurance to cover the lower unit I grenaded earlier that day (sheared the prop shaft on a stump)I'll try my hardest to make it even if I have to arrive late and leave early. Got a whole week of fishing planned for that week and the bass should be spawning by then









It's depressing when your baby's injured


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

Its close enough to me that I will probably make it out even though I have been working a ton.

I only have factory sounds in my car right now though


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Do you guys believe this snow in March!


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> Do you guys believe this snow in March!


Might be time to move even further south.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

No doubt. I was just getting happy that the winter was gone, and then the weather sucker punched us!


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

I might be the only one to LOVE all this snow. Texas weather is great you get so much variety everyday of the week. It was 70 two days ago now everything is covered in snow.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> No doubt. I was just getting happy that the winter was gone, and then the weather sucker punched us!


Me 2! I grew up with snowy weather and hated it. It just needs to go already!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I just don't like the weather half assing it. If it's going to be cold and precipitate, it better be cold enough for snow and not 36 degrees and raining. If it's going to snow, I want inches of the stuff and not worry about it being all sloshy. All or nothing!


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe the global warming tree huggers will go back into hibernation for a while


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

This whole winter has been strange. Even Mexico got snow if it was snowing in El Paso! I think what got y'all today fizzled out before it could reach us so we just got a cold rain.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

So I'm guessing we'll meet/park in the Starbucks lot on the southwest corner there. What time should we plan for? 11am or something so we can meet up before we get some lunch?


----------



## AudioAmbiance (Mar 3, 2010)

That sounds about right. We can hang out for a bit and grab some mexican food at Los Molcajetes. That would keep us in the same lot and we can piddle around and do whatever there. If we need or want, we can run to my place whenever. It doesn't matter to me what we do, I'm game for whatever.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

1100 is fine with me. I better make sure my boss schedules me off Sat night because if he doesn't that could throw a wrench into the whole process causing the need for a motel room which I don't want to have to pay for.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

If anyone has an rta setup they could bring I would greatly appreciate it. Im not really good with tuning by ear yet.


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

so 11am Saturday march 27??


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

blazeplacid said:


> so 11am Saturday march 27??


11AM Sunday, April 11th.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

narvarr said:


> 11AM Sunday, April 11th.


Confirmed


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

RTA would be nice, get a baseline. 

My tuning skills are non-existent, and I havent had time to get at it recently. Hopefully I can put together a new box and get the subwoofer install finalized. I need a bigger box to improve efficiency...


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

I have TrueRTA on my laptop, 1/12th octave IIRC and a pair of earbud mics I might be able to bring along. Those earbud mics are not going to be shared in anybody else's ears though 

*Only use RTA if you already hear a problem, to help find where the problem is.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Anyone else notice this thread always at the top of the forum when it's not a sticky?


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm bringing the Xtant tweets for Matt (el chupo). If anyone might be interested in my black arts I can bring them too. Obviously shipping will not apply! =)


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Still on for this? Jus checkin.


----------



## lancewhitefield (Sep 29, 2009)

I am still in


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm still in.


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

can someone make a like a memo of where and when this is gonna be?

I know its April 11th but where exactly

.....btw thats the same day they are gonna implode Texas stadium =(


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like it'll be:

11am Sunday April 11th @ the parking lot of N. Beach @ Western Center in Ft Worth (there is a Starbucks, Albertsons, etc. here):

Map of 6405 N Beach St Fort Worth, Texas by MapQuest


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Yep, more info *here*


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm still a maybe because of another out of state trip planned for later that week of roughly the same distance in the opposite direction.


----------



## lancewhitefield (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the update see you there.


----------



## Comp-U-Geek (Jan 23, 2009)

Damn, I'd love to make this, but I already planned a car club meet at a track in Crandall on that day. Oh well, by the time another DFW meet rolls around, I might *actually* have my 3-way active setup done. :laugh: I've had the parts here for months I just haven't done it.

Chris


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Wife has given the okay so I should be able to make it.


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

Is thier a sign up sheet type thing on this or the dfwaudioclub site?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I don't think we have a signup sheet. If we were crashing someone's house and they were making food it would be different but I think the parking lot will be big enough to hold all who want to come. 

I'm bringing a cooler and some sodas for us. It's looking like mid 70's on Sunday so it should be a nice day for a meet. I think we might have an RTA and possibly a term lab at the meet too. Would be nice to have some equipment to get everyone running right.

I'm really looking forward to hearing everyone's systems! I've been told that I'll have my amp back this week so the tang bands will be kickin!


----------



## matjam68 (Mar 16, 2010)

I might try to stop by, and listen to some of the systems as well.


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

Anyone wanna buy some Audiomobile subs at the meet???

I found these a few years ago. They are probably the best subs I have ever heard all around. 

Defiantly SQL.

Always hit the lows in a .8 cube box, will work in ported also.

Had it in the box shown, which is a 2.3 cube box ported to around 30hz

click photos for super sized


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

blazeplacid said:


> Anyone wanna buy some Audiomobile subs at the meet???
> 
> I found these a few years ago. They are probably the best subs I have ever heard all around.
> 
> ...


10s or 12s?
Specs?
Depth?
Price?


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

12"s single 4 ohm.

they are 6.5" mounting depth and 7.25" total height

Qts: 0.42 
Qms: 5.80
Vas: 92L 
Qes: 0.45
Fs: 22Hz 
SPL: 90dB
Re: 7.6ohm 
Pe: 600w
Le: 0.507mH 
BL: 19.80
Xmax 20.0mm 
Diam: 12in
Z: 4.0ohm 
Sd: 0.046m^2
Mms: 160g 

I can do $270 for both obo


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Those look nice. Bring em and maybe they'll catch someone's eye.


On another note....IT'S TOMORROW!


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe I didn't stumble upon this until 24 hours before it was supposed to happen. I live in Arlington, so there's no excuse why I can't make that trip. Yet... that could land me in the dog house for a better part of the day...


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Salad Fingers said:


> Wow, I can't believe I didn't stumble upon this until 24 hours before it was supposed to happen. I live in Arlington, so there's no excuse why I can't make that trip. Yet... that could land me in the dog house for a better part of the day...


Pshhh, if your stay in the doghouse is only for a day you're right, there's no reason why you shouldn't come.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Hahahaha, but I hate being there!!!!!!!! We'll see, she's at a baby shower right now, so I might be able to use that to my advantage.

I really want to come show off my bone stock system in the 2008 Saturn Vue I just got. Hehe, well, it wont be stock for long Just got my W203 in from Crutchfield for $450 shipped with my kit and antenna adaptor (which is crazy, dealer cost is $485!), I have a H701/C701 that will go in there, a Zapco C2K 4.0 and 9.0 with the display (still looking for either a 2.5 or a combo of 2 channels to handle rear fill and the center channel). It will be a 5.1 with Hybrid Legatia L6's in each door, L1v2 tweets (or maybe the soon to be released tweets that will be similar to the Pro SE ring radiator) in the front doors, and an L3 or L4 in the center location. I have an L831 set now, and just need to send back what I'm not going to use and trade out for what I need. Sub's still are up in the air. Either 3 12W6's sealed or 3 Boston G3 12's with the passive radiators, or maybe even 4 Boston G3 10's with the passives. I'm still waiting someones decision of placing a big order to determine what I will do.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks like I'm out. Truck is hooked up to the Charger waiting to leave at 0500 sharp. Largemouth are starting to get right on lizards


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll be there with a partial system this time. I may throw in my HT sub (RF punch P2). Just got the front stage, amp and headunit in tonight; no chance to tune really and this is the first time the front speakers have been playing! Got a grounding issue somewhere that I need to resolve, gains haven't been properly set, no real EQ time yet! 
these late nights are killing me.

The system break down for all y'allz that don't know:
9887
HD900/5
Usher 8945ps
Hertz Space1s
RF Punch P2 10" (for tomorrow hopefully)


----------



## Devourment (Jan 23, 2010)

I may be able to make this. Depends if I fall asleep or not.

I'd like to show off my Morel's 

And learn more about car audio, of course!


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

With that list of equipment, it sounds like the doghouse is already your second home 




Salad Fingers said:


> Hahahaha, but I hate being there!!!!!!!! We'll see, she's at a baby shower right now, so I might be able to use that to my advantage.
> 
> I really want to come show off my bone stock system in the 2008 Saturn Vue I just got. Hehe, well, it wont be stock for long Just got my W203 in from Crutchfield for $450 shipped with my kit and antenna adaptor (which is crazy, dealer cost is $485!), I have a H701/C701 that will go in there, a Zapco C2K 4.0 and 9.0 with the display (still looking for either a 2.5 or a combo of 2 channels to handle rear fill and the center channel). It will be a 5.1 with Hybrid Legatia L6's in each door, L1v2 tweets (or maybe the soon to be released tweets that will be similar to the Pro SE ring radiator) in the front doors, and an L3 or L4 in the center location. I have an L831 set now, and just need to send back what I'm not going to use and trade out for what I need. Sub's still are up in the air. Either 3 12W6's sealed or 3 Boston G3 12's with the passive radiators, or maybe even 4 Boston G3 10's with the passives. I'm still waiting someones decision of placing a big order to determine what I will do.


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks like I'm out. no sleep last night


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

jonnyanalog said:


> I'll be there with a partial system this time. I may throw in my HT sub (RF punch P2). Just got the front stage, amp and headunit in tonight; no chance to tune really and this is the first time the front speakers have been playing! Got a grounding issue somewhere that I need to resolve, gains haven't been properly set, no real EQ time yet!
> these late nights are killing me.
> 
> The system break down for all y'allz that don't know:
> ...


You'll be accompanied by a second 900/5


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

And I'm bringing a cooler full of sodas and water.


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

SublimeZ said:


> Looks like I'm out. no sleep last night


I only got 4 hours of sleep

Ill be there :z:


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

^Champion


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

blazeplacid said:


> I only got 4 hours of sleep
> 
> Ill be there :z:


If it was a 40 minute drive, I'da been there on 2 hours sleep. A 3 hour drive changes things


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Well the meet turned out okay...wasnt the biggest meet we have had, I felt a bit bad for Se7en for making the drive out here. We need to plan ahead more next time so when out of towners come to attend it wont be so unentertaining for them (I guess nothing beats foosmans BBQs).  

Glad to have met you Se7en, maybe next time we can chat more if I hadn't lost my voice, ugh!


We will try to get another one going in the summer, and it will be done bigger!
You can stay posted by checking out the local forum community on any updates from the others. 

DFW Audio Club


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

I wanted to throw out a big thanks to the DFW guys for hosting today's event.

We'll have to have you guys down to Austin one of these weekends to help ensure that my Austin brethren show up


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Se7en said:


> I wanted to throw out a big thanks to the DFW guys for hosting today's event.
> 
> We'll have to have you guys down to Austin one of these weekends to help ensure that my Austin brethren show up


I'll try and make it. Hopefully, my system will be up and running by then. 

And tidy.:laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> Well the meet turned out okay...wasnt the biggest meet we have had, I felt a bit bad for Se7en for making the drive out here. We need to plan ahead more next time so when out of towners come to attend it wont be so unentertaining for them (I guess nothing beats foosmans BBQs).


Better planning and longer for out of towners to tie up loose ends at home would have sealed the deal for a lot of people with a long drive. You'd be surprized how hard it is for someone who works nights to bend their schedule to NOT be nocturnalI'm on vacation this week but it didn't start until I clocked out at 0600 Sat morning...then had to sleep all day so I could be there after 1900 to fix a schedule error caused by my forgetful boss. Sleeping all day automaticaly screwed me for being up all day Sunday.

Anyway, hope I can make the next one. Anyone heard from Foosman lately? He's been laying lower than normal it seems:worried:


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Se7en said:


> We'll have to have you guys down to Austin one of these weekends to help ensure that my Austin brethren show up


 I'm in for an Austin G2G.
Well, after my car is done that is.
That's a lot closer for me than DFW and a great excuse for my wife for a shopping trip too.

J


----------



## beatnik (Mar 13, 2009)

Anything coming up in DFW?


----------



## lancewhitefield (Sep 29, 2009)

I would be willing to host a get together in Arlington at the shop I deal with - just let me know if there is any intrest. By the way I am finally finished wityh my install and I would LOVE to show it off after 14 months of work.
+


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

Im in for another meet. I started this thread and missed it at the last second so to a sudden family issue. I really really want to hear some other cars that are set for sq.

If another is set up, it should be set with plenty of time for people to plan, and this being a diy site nobody is REALLY finished with their install so itll give people time to tune what they have real quick. Im missing a door panel and have fiberglass enclosures duct taped to different apillar places


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd be game depending on when it is. Already have two planned for April that will be nearly 1700 miles total


----------



## beatnik (Mar 13, 2009)

I've got no issues not having a "finished" system in place. I want to meet other folks and see their projects (finished or not) to get ideas, see solutions, and meet other people that can help me get my project finished.

Seeing a half-installed systems bones is more helpful than the covered up finished project.


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

I have never been to a DIY meet where everyone's car was 100% done HAHA

Just give me a time and date and im there


----------



## SNEAKY (Jan 19, 2011)

i would be interested as well.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm down.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

We should pick a date!


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

We should make a new thread for people to see who can make it and maybe anybody who has any audio equipment for sale or trade to post that too.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Whoever will be hosting it should pick a date and stay firm on it so everyone else can plan around it. There will be people who can't make it and people who will say they'll be there but change plans the day of the g2g. Just gotta stand your ground.


----------



## lancewhitefield (Sep 29, 2009)

lancewhitefield said:


> I would be willing to host a get together in Arlington at the shop I deal with - just let me know if there is any intrest. By the way I am finally finished wityh my install and I would LOVE to show it off after 14 months of work.
> +


How about Sunday Feb. 27th from about 12:00 - 5:00. I can have a RTA an SPL meter availabe and one of the installers is a certified USACi judge. Does this sound good if so I will start a new thread in the a.m.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

lancewhitefield said:


> How about Sunday Feb. 27th from about 12:00 - 5:00. I can have a RTA an SPL meter availabe and one of the installers is a certified USACi judge. Does this sound good if so I will start a new thread in the a.m.


oh the 27th is no good for me, what about a weekday like say wednesday?
































haha that sounds perfect though


----------



## beatnik (Mar 13, 2009)

Feb 27th is no good for me. I'll be in Missouri racing a vintage SAAB in the 100 Acre Wood Rally.


----------



## SNEAKY (Jan 19, 2011)

what ever date is fine with me. sundays are the best though.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

lancewhitefield said:


> How about Sunday Feb. 27th from about 12:00 - 5:00. I can have a RTA an SPL meter availabe and one of the installers is a certified USACi judge. Does this sound good if so I will start a new thread in the a.m.


Hey lance is this for sure?

If so count me in and a new thread should be opened for it


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm in...Where's the new thread?

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## frankc6 (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm down, just let me know what the date is.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

Heres the new thread for the meet

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...diyma/97364-2011-d-fw-winter-spring-meet.html


----------

